# Sticky: Top 30 DS Homebrew Of All Time [As of Jan 2 2008] sticky appea



## xist (Jun 22, 2009)

I appreciate that it's old but nothing displays in this topic...or is it just me and Firefox?

And i've cocked the title of this topic up too...it should read "_Sticky: Top 30 DS Homebrew Of All Time [As of Jan 2 2008] sticky appears broken, Well at least for me... _


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 22, 2009)

Its because of the "maintence" that they did on the server awhile ago and they just deleted old posts. They said the posts would eventually come back.


----------



## sully177 (Jun 22, 2009)

xist said:
			
		

> I appreciate that it's old but nothing displays in this topic...or is it just me and Firefox?


yea i cant see anything either

but then again i also use firefox :/


----------

